# RGA8 custom project



## simonXsludge (Apr 23, 2010)

hey fellas.

so i got the RGA8 earlier this year (NGD threat: here) and my original plan was to get it refinished by alex, a local luthier, and swop the PU's. after stripping off some of the paint it became obvious the mahogany wasn't really suited for a natural finish. so we agreed that building a new body would make more sense.

out of the box:






after checking out some options for different woods alex suggested (see the NGD threat for that) i've been choosing this for the top:




it's a flamed maple top and i loved the unique flow of the grain.

today i went over to alex' workshop to check out the progress on the body:




that's how it was supposed to get done...

...but alex didn't want to start sawing it out before showing me what it would look like if he'd saw it out the other way around. check this out:









i thought it looked more unique and simply better this way so i gave it a go!

specs:

-RGA8 shaped body
-sipo mahogany body with flamed maple top
-oil / wax finish
-lundgren M8 bridge PU / no neck PU
-volume knob only, no switch and no tone knob
-original ibanez fixed edge III-8 bridge
-original ibanez RGA8 neck

the body is gonna be a little more slim than the original RGA8 body, other than that it will get the same arching and shape.

more photos and updates soon, most likely next week.

enjoy!


done:


----------



## StupidDav (Apr 23, 2010)

That maple is really unique, never seen any like it before, its awesome  and the way the lighter part of the wood arcs round at the bridge, thats somethin else man  beautiful.

 You're making my 8 string GAS even more unbearable



















Keep us updated


----------



## technomancer (Apr 23, 2010)

That's going to be pretty cool


----------



## simonXsludge (May 7, 2010)

NPUD:











will bring it over to alex' workshop on monday. things will progress a little faster from now on and i'm excited as f*ck.

also got some brand new speakers for my stereo and the brand new deftones on vinyl today...best day in a while, haha.


----------



## Randy (May 7, 2010)

This is going to kick serious ass.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 26, 2010)

hell yesss, progresss!






the pot is _not_ going to stay there. i'm pumped, more progress this week!!! the top is going to get arched and the electronics are gonna get done if everything works out well.

i might even be able to give it a shot in the studio by the weekend.


----------



## S-O (May 26, 2010)

Looks great! can't wait to see it done, how about a wet shot, to see the flame better?


----------



## avenger (May 26, 2010)

Kindof looks like a chicks ass in a swimsuit... hot!


----------



## simonXsludge (May 26, 2010)

S-O said:


> Looks great! can't wait to see it done, how about a wet shot, to see the flame better?


maybe, we'll see. alex is trying to speed all up a little to make it playable for the studio, so i guess there's no time for that right now. we all will get to see it at some point anyways.


----------



## Fred (May 26, 2010)

Excellent choice of top, I reckon that'll look damn sweet when it's done.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 27, 2010)

and on it goes:











it's gonna get done over the weekend, so i should get in on monday.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 27, 2010)

Looks awesome so far.. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## cyril v (May 27, 2010)

awesome, I missed this thread... congrats man, looking completely awesome.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 28, 2010)

this is the last shot before it's done. monday is the day.

i'm uberexcited!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 28, 2010)

zomg im excited,.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 17, 2010)

ok, here we go, it's done and i picked it up today!

check this beauty out:





















only had the chance to play it through my line6 tone port (eq'ed big bottom sound) and it's all connected to my stereo. it sounded fucking sweet and plays like a dream. it also smells like a tasty pie, thx to the tung oil, haha...

the luthier told me he was actually stoked by the build quality of the ibanez stock neck. the lundgren seems to be one hell of a pick up, it has a nice growl on the lowest strings and is pretty damn clear overall.

the headstock with the lasered logo is just another highlight, i'm stoked about how it turned out.

i know the photos are a little crappy (cam phone) and they don't do it justice, i'll try to take some better shots outside this weekend.

in the meantime...enjoy!


----------



## Randy (Jun 17, 2010)

Shit, son!


----------



## teqnick (Jun 17, 2010)

that thing is so sweet man. Just..ridiculous looking. If you're ever going to get rid of it, you know who to PM


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 17, 2010)

That is fucking awesome dude!! Congrats


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

Randy said:


> Shit, son!


I see what you did there 
Looks amazing!!
If I'd have the money I'd get a tung-oiled body for my RGA8 too!
Who built this beauty?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 17, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Who built this beauty?


his name is alex, his shop is simply called alexguitars. he is located in berlin, germany.

www.alexguitars.de


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 17, 2010)

shitsøn;2023260 said:


> his name is alex, his shop is simply called alexguitars. he is located in berlin, germany.
> 
> www.alexguitars.de


Thanks man!
I live in Stuttgart and I've been looking for a good german luthier for a while 
I think I'll visit him next time when I'm in Berlin again


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 17, 2010)

go for it.

for any further information, feel free to PM me, dude. and if you visit him, make sure to say hi from simon.

hau rein!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 17, 2010)

that looks amazing!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 18, 2010)

good lord, thats about a billion times better.


----------



## Rhoadkiller (Jun 18, 2010)

Jesus F'ing christ that is beautiful congrats


----------



## AliceAxe (Jun 19, 2010)

that wood is very interesting


----------



## Rusti (Jun 20, 2010)

very well done )


----------



## Atomshipped (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome guitar man, really like the black hardware and natural finish approach. I'm thinking of doing the same thing in the future. Great looking piece of wood you chose for the top, by the way.


----------



## dr_kotasz (Jan 8, 2012)

shitsøn;2023242 said:


> ok, here we go, it's done and i picked it up today!
> 
> check this beauty out:
> 
> ...



Yeah!  This custom body looks cool. It's only tung oil on the top? I ask because it looks darker than the original FM top. The tung oil make it looks darker or there is a bit transparent finish on it?

The lasered-logo-idea is very good! I think I'll "steal" this solution for my custom guitar!


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 8, 2012)

Final product looks amazing, natural finishes are always the best


----------



## Bones43x (Jan 8, 2012)

Dude, that's awesome! I love that flame top. It's very unique.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't see this thread until now, but that looks great!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 12, 2012)

dr_kotasz said:


> Yeah!  This custom body looks cool. It's only tung oil on the top? I ask because it looks darker than the original FM top. The tung oil make it looks darker or there is a bit transparent finish on it?


It's all tung oiled.


----------



## terrormuzik (Jan 12, 2012)

whoooaaa this looks sick, for the fits time I came looking at Ibanez.. but is it still Ibanez?


----------



## Jontain (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow that is stunning man, really nice. Its great to see more people refinishing their plain black ibby's


----------

